# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Μονιμη ζαλαδα, βαρος στο κεφαλι και θολουρα στο μυαλο.

## walkinline

Καλησπερα. 

Πριν 4 μερες εκει που καθομουν μπροστα στον υπολογιστη νιωθω μια ξαφνικη ζαλαδα και εντονη αδιαθεσια. 

Παιρνω την πιεση μου και ειναι καλη. Το ιδιο απογευμα πηγαινω σε νοσοκομειο και κανω εξετασεις καρδιας, αιματος, πνευμονα. Ολες καθαρες. Την επομενη τηλεφωνω στο νευρολογο και του περιγραφω τα συμπτωματα αναφεροντας του το γεγονος οτι πριν ενα μηνα σηκωσα ενα βαρος και ενιωσα ξαφνικα ενα πονο μαχαιρια στην αριστερη πλατη και μετα ενα μουδιασμα που ανεβηκε σιγα σιγα απο την πλατη στον ωμο και εφτασε στο αριστερο σαγονι το οποιο ηταν για 2 μερες πολυ μουδιασμενο, οπως οταν σου κανει ενεση ο οδοντιατρος. Τη μερα που το επαθα αυτο ημουν τρομερα στρεσαρισμενος και τα νευρα μου διαλυμενα. Το εντονο μουδιασμα εφυγε μετα απο 2 μερες αλλα απο τοτε εχω ελαφρα μουδιασματα που πανε και ερχονται στο σαγωνι και σε αλλα σημεια στο αριστερο μερος του κεφαλιου, καθως και σφιξιματα η τραβηγματα σε διαφορα σημεια του κεφαλιου. Μου λεει να κανω εσπευσμενα αξονικη τομογραφια στο κεφαλι γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει τραυματιστει καποιο νευρο, την οποια κανω το ιδιο βραδι και βγαινει επισης καθαρη. Πηγα σε οφθαλμιατρο μου λεει τα ματια σου ειναι μια χαρα. Εκανα ακτινογραφια για ιγμοριο βγηκε επισης καθαρη. Δεν εχω δει ακομα ορθοπεδικο αλλα σκοπευω να το κανω τη Δευτερα για εξεταση του αυχενικου και πιθανοτατα θα κανω και αξονικη στον αυχενα (εχω περιοδικους πονους ψηλα στην δεξια πλατη τα τελευταια 3-4 χρονια, που εμφανιζονται οταν ξυπναω το πρωι και κανουν 5-6 μερες να περασουν, οι οποιοι ποτε ομως δεν μου εχουν φερει ζαλαδα). Μολις τελειωσω και με τον ορθοπεδικο θα επισκευτω τον νευρολογο. Πονοκεφαλους δεν εχω, μονο ζαλαδα, ενω δυο τρεις φορες ενιωσα προσκαιρα ανακατεμα στο στομαχι το οποιο ομως εφυγε σχεδον αμεσως. 

Να ξεκαθαρισω τι εννοω με τη λεξη "ζαλη". Ειναι μια αισθηση παρομοια οπως οταν εχεις 38-39 πυρετο, η προερχεσαι απο πολυ βαρυ μεθυσι το προηγουμενο βραδι,που το κεφαλι ειναι θολωμενο, βαρυ και το σωμα το κρατας με σχετικη προσπαθεια σε ισσοροπια και νομιζεις οτι θα λιποθυμισεις, δεν εχεις ορεξη για τιποτα, νιωθωντας οτι δεν μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις ουτε σωματικα ουτε πνευματικα. Επισης αισθηση απωλειας συνειδησεως και μειωμενη ικανοτητα επεξεργασιας πληροφοριων, οτι το μυαλο μου γενικα "χανεται". Δεν μπορω και δεν εχω διαθεση να κανω τα πραγματα που δινουν νοημα στην καθημερινοτητα μου οπως να μπαινω στο ιντερνετ, να διαβαζω βιβλια και να βλεπω ταινιες, με αποτελεσμα να νιωθω "φυτο". Δεν ειναι οτι δεν καταλαβαινω τι διαβαζω η τι βλεπω, τα δεχομαι ομως σαν να ημουν υπο την επιρροια ενος ναρκωτικου, δηλαδη χωρις διαυγεια, με αποτελεσμα να χανω το "εξιταρισμα" που νιωθω κανονικα με αυτες τις δραστηριοτητες. Μαλιστα τις 2 πρωτες μερες μου ειχε κοπει και τελειως η ορεξη και δεν εφαγα σχεδον τιποτα, πιθανοτατα λογω του αγχους, αλλα οταν πηρα τα αποτελεσματα ολων των εξετασεων και βγηκαν καθαρες η ορεξη αποκαταστηθηκε. 

Δεν ειναι παροδικο που φευγει και ερχεται. Ειναι μονιμο εδω και 4 μερες χωρις σημαδι εξασθενησης και ειναι αφορητο. 

Οφειλω να πω καποια πραγματα για το ιστορικο μου που ισως βοηθησσουν σε μια εκτιμηση της καταστασης. Ζω κλεισμενος στον εαυτο μου εδω και 4,5 χρονια υποφεροντας απο βαρια θλιψη, ενοχες, και μετανιωνοντας για πολλα πραγματα, χωρις ποτε να εχω συμβουλευτει ειδικο η να εχω παρει καποιο φαρμακο. Αυτα τα αρνητικα αισθηματα ενταθηκαν ακομα περισσοτερο τους τελευταιους 4 μηνες. Η κατασταση χειροτερεψε τους τελευταιους δυο μηνες που ανιμετωπισα καποια προβληματακια υγειας. Εκανα αφαιρεση κυστης στην πλατη και περασα μια ουρολοιμωξη. Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις πηρα αντιβιωση. Η δευτερη αντιβιωση τελειωσε 3 μερες πριν αρχισουν τα συμπτωματα ζαλαδας. Αυτα ειχαν αποτελεσμα αρχισω το τελευταιο διαστημα να εχω εντονη ανησυχια και αγχος οτι κατι τρεχει με τη υγεια μου, και οτι αυτα ειναι απλα τα πρωτα συμπτωματα, οτι η ζωη που διαλεξες να ζησεις κλεισμενος μεσα μπροστα σε εναν υπολογιστη τωρα θα σου βγει σε κακο, μεγαλοποιουσα και την παραμικρη ενοχληση, και ελεγα το οπου να'ναι θα με βρει κατι καινουργιο . Να υπογραμμισω οτι τις αμεσως προηγουμενες μερες πριν αρχισει η ζαλαδα καθομουν παρα πολλες ωρες στον υπολογιστη (12-15 σερι) ως πολυ αργα το βραδι, δεν κοιμομουν καλα και καπνιζα πολυ και ενιωθα γενικα στα ορια μου. Ειχα επισης προειδοποιηθει τον τελευταιο μηνα οταν ενιωσα ξαφνικη ζαλαδα δυο φορες , παλι καθισμενος στον υπολογιστη, αλλα περασαν σχεδον αμεσως μετα απο 5 λεπτα, και δυστυχως δεν τους εδωσα σημασια. 

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να οφειλεται σε κατι ψυχογενες? Η να εχει σχεση με τον τραυματισμο μου επειδη σηκωσα τοτε εκεινο το βαρος που μου αφησε κληρονομια τα μουδιασματα στο προσωπο και αυτη ζαλαδα ειναι το τελευταιο συμπτωμα αυτου του τραυματισμου? Απο τον υπολογιστη το καπινισμα και τον κακο (πολυ αργα και για λιγες ωρες) υπνο? Μπορει να ειναι αυχενικο? 

Ειμαι ανδρας 37 ετων. 

Υ.Γ. Συγγνωμη αν σας κουρασα.

----------


## alexander00

Φιλε μου, εχω ιδια συμπτωματα με εσενα! ολα μα ολα ιδια, αλλα εγω ειμαι σαν μεθυσμενος εδω κ 15 μερες. Εχω κανει καποιες εξετασεις... κ ακομα τπτ! Τι ηταν τελικα? Για να κοιταξω κ εγω προς τα εκει...

----------


## mantis I

Καλησπέρα!Φιλε μου απο αυτά που περιγράφεις θα στηριχτω στις καθαρές εξετάσεις που εχεις και μάλιστα απο την μαγνητική φαινεται οτι δεν πασχεις απο κάποια ασθένεια!Επειδη εχω περάσει ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτωματα με σένα όχι μόνο εγω αλλα και οι περισσότεροι γύρω μας θα σε συμβουλεύσω αυτά που λέω και εγω στον εαυτό μου Παρτο αλλιως!Σιγουρα απο τα λεγόμενα σου εχεις πολυ αγχος και ολα αυτά τα συμπτωματα πιθανόν να προέρχονται απο αυτό!Σκεψου καταρχήν οτι είσαι πολυ καλα στην υγεία σου,δεν πασχεις απο κατι πάθολογικο εφόσον εχεις κανει τις εξετάσεις σου!!!Δεξου οτι δεν εχεις τίποτα!Ειναι μια αρχή!Κατι σε εχει στρεσαρει και σου προκαλεί αγχος και ανησυχια.Αμα θες συζήτησε το με έναν ειδικό μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει,Εγω δεν εχω παει ακόμα σε ψυχολόγο και χαζομαρα μου που δεν το εχω κανει,Θα μου πεις τότε γιατι σου προτείνω να πάρεις την γνώμη του ειδικού εφόσον δεν γνωριζω,ξερω όμως οτι έχουν βοηθήσει άλλους ανθρώπους και χωρις φάρμακα.Και κατι ακόμα φρόντισε να μην κάθεσαι πολλές ώρες στον υπολογιστή σερί γιατι αυτό επιβαρύνει κάπως την κατάσταση!Και τελος κανε αυτό που αγαπάς και θα νιώσεις πολυ καλυτερα....

----------


## shadoka

S.O.S.....Νιωθω ακριβως το ιδιο με τον ανθρωπο που εκανε το post αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι πολυ παλιο και δεν εχει υπαρξει καποια ενημερωση.αν καποιος ξερει ασ βοηθησει please κοντευω να τρελαθω εδω και 3 βδομαδες

----------


## menis_64

θεωρω υπαιτιο της καταστασης σου το αγχος... και εμενα οταν ειναι αρκετα αυξημενο, οι σκεψεις μου ειναι θολες, οπως και το μυαλο μου, ειμαι πιο αργετος στο να αντιληφθω πληροφοριες και νοιωθω οτι βρισκομαι σε συγχηση...τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφει το ατομο πιο πανω, εχω ακουσει οτι οσοι εχουν θεμα με τον αυχενα, συνηθως εχουν καποια ζαλη... δεν ξερω εσυ σε τι ακριβως κατασταση εισαι, δηλαδη εχεις επισκεφθει καποιον νευρολογο και σου εχει δωσει καποια αγωγη? αυτην την περιοδο μηπως εισαι αρκετα στρεσαρισμενη? σαν συμβουλες θα μπορουσα να σε προτεινω να βαλεις καποιον να σε κανει μασαζ στο κεφαλι! δεν μπορεις να πιστεψεις ποσο πολυ χαλαρωνει ο εγκεφαλος....

----------


## shadoka

Τωρα τι να σου λεω ειναι πολυ μεγαλη ιστορια.εχω επισκεφτει ολους τους γιατρους εδω και 3 βδομαδες εκει που καταληξανε ειναι στο οτι μου τα δημιουργει το αγχος αυτα και η αγχωδη καταθλιψη μου.απλα εγω δυσκολευομαι να το δεχθώ γιατι νιωθω αυτα ποθ νιωθει οα νθρωπος στην αρχη και πονο στο αριστερο μου ματι γυρω απο αυτο απο πανω και απο κατω του.δενειναι πονος τρελλος τουλαχιστον την τελευταια εβδομαδα αλλα κατι πολυ ενοχλητικο που δεμπορω να δεχθω οτι απλα θα ειμαι ετσι ξερω γω.ολα αυτα ξεκινησαν απο ληγμενα υγρα εκτρονικου τσιγαρου που ειχα ατμισει αλλα ολοι οι γιατροι υποστηριζουν οτι δεν θα μπορουσα να ειχα παθει απο αυτο.μετα παμε στο θεμ της ψυξης και μετα στο οτι ολα Αυτά μου τα δημιουργει το αγχος.εγω αναγνωριζω πως εχω τα θεματα μου αλλα δε.μπορω να.χωνεψω οτι ολα αυτα ειναι απο το μυαλο μου ας.πουμε.ωστοσο ολες οι εξετασεις αιματος ουρων μαγνητικες οφθλμιατροι ειναι καθαρα.το μονο που βρεθηκε ειναι παχυβλενογονεες κατι πανω απο το αριστερο ματι το οποιο δεν ειναι τιποτα συμφωνα με τους ωρλ βεβαια παιρνω και αντοιβιωση γι αυτο .δε μπορω αλλο αληθεια

----------


## menis_64

αυτο που γραφεις ειναι ''' εγω αναγνωριζω πως εχω τα θεματα μου αλλα δεν μπορω να χωνεψω οτι ολα αυτα ειναι απο το μυαλο μου''
με αυτο μου δινεις να καταλαβω οτι ακομα και εσυ δεν εισαι σιγουρος οτι αυτα που νοιωθεις ειναι θεμα ψυχολογιας...Γιατι το αμφισβητεις? Οκ, δεν ειμαι εγω αυτος που θα σε πω οτι αυτο ειναι, αλλα πρεπει να ψαχτεις και απο μονος σου! Ληγμενα υγρα ηλεκτρονικου τσιγαρου, ουτε καν, θα ειχες τοτε καποιο θεμα στους πνευμονες, θαρρω! Απο εκει και περα αφου οι εξετασεις σου σε εδειξαν οτι δεν εχεις κατι περα απο αυτο που ειπες στο ματι, ισως να πρεπει να συμφωνησεις και εσυ, οτι δεν ειναι καποια ασθενεια του σωματος.. Αυτα εγω ειχα να σου πω...και να ξερεις το αγχος ειναι πολυ υπουλο, μπορει ακομα και να σε κανει να νομιζεις οτι τρελενεσαι, ενω στην πραγματικοτητα μπορει να μην συμβαινει αυτο!

----------


## shadoka

Για πρωτη φορα σημερα ενιωσα καπως διαφορετικα!ημουν ολη μερα αρκετα πιο διαυγης μεχρι το απογευμα που με επιασε παλι αλλα για λιγο.Εντομεταξυ ολο αυτον τον καιρο νομιζα πως εχω κατι και απλα οι γιατροι δε μου το βρησκαν και απο αυτο θα παω.ακομα αμφισβητω τα παντα και θελω να παιρνω για το καθε θεμα 100 αποψεις οποτε κ περιπλεκω τα πραγματα.Η νευρολογος παλι χθες μου ξεκαθαρισε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα παθλογικο και ειναι ολο αυτο απο το αγχος μου.ωστοσο εγω νιωθα λες και το ματι μου παει να μου βγει τουλαχιστον μεχρι χθες γτ σημερα το νιωθω καπως καλυτερα....πωωωωω εχω χασει τη μπαλα και ειναι και τοσα πολλα ακομα που σκεφτομαι και νομιζω πως τρελαινομαι

----------


## hollyman

Τα ίδια και εγώ εδώ και 4 μέρες με επιασε ξαφνικά μια έντονη ζαλαδα νόμιζα ότι θα λιποθυμισω. Μετά έμεινε η ζαλη κομμαρες στα ποδια τσουξιμο στα ματια και πονοκέφαλος. Σήμερα ήπια 3 μικρές μπύρες και πήρα και το φάρμακο μου. Παιρνω dymirox και lyrica. Αύριο πάω για μαγνητικη εγκεφάλου. Δεν αντέχω άλλο!! Ζω σε σε ενα πανικό, εν το μεταξύ χεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ πριν με πάρει ο ύπνος νομίζω ότι κόβετε η αναπνοή μου κάνω εκτακτες και ζαλιζοναι.

----------


## Pame gera

Υπομονή όσοι έχουμε προβλήματα με τον αυχένα αυτά θα τραβάμε. Δεν υπάρχει λύση άγχος και αυχένας ο χειρότερος συνδυασμός.

----------


## akis1

και εγώ έχω αυτή την μόνιμη ζαλάδα και όταν κάνω κάνα τσιγαράκι γίνετε χειρότερη... αλλα προσπαθώ να την δω θετικά :P 

δεν είναι και το πιο ευχάριστο αίσθημα... αλλα πρέπει να παλέψουμε αυτό το άτιμο άγχος... 

πρόσφατα έκανα επέμβαση ανοιχτής καρδιας... ο γιατρός μου εξήγησε πως επειδή είχα από μικρός άγχος κατέστρεψα την καρδια μου... τι να κάνουμε αυτά τα φέρνει η ζωή...!!

----------


## shadoka

λοιπον μετα απο ενα καρο εξετασεις και για επιδορπιο μια ακομα μαγνητικη αγγειογραφια κεφαλης με σκιαγραφικο τα αποτελεσματα αριστα!εισαι λεει σαν 20 χρονων,αρα ολα ειναι ψυχοσωματικα.εγω βεβαια εδω και καποιο καιρο ειμαι καλυτερα και αυτο ποθ εχει απομεινει ειναι ζαλαδες οταλ ξαπλωνω για υπνο και οταν σηκωνομαι κρατανε για καμια ωρα και μετα με αφηνουν για το υπολοιπο της μερας και φυσικα ενα βαρος στο αριστερο μερος του προσωπου μου προς το ματι και πανω απο αυτο.εγω βεβαια σκεφτομαι εδω και ενα μηνα ολα αυτα και εχει περασει το μυαλο μου απο νευραλγια τριδυμου μεχρι και σκπ.βεβαια τωρα το βιωνω λιγο πιο χαλαρα ολο αυτο γιατι κοντευα να τρελαθω.και αυτα τα ladose γιατι να κανουν τοσο καιρο να δρασουν ελεος πια.

----------


## potis74

Εχω κι εγω πονοκεφαλους, ζαλαδες και το βαρος που περιγραφεις στο προσωπο κοντα στο ματι. Επισης πιεση κοντα στον κροταφο και εντονο μουδιασμα στο μαγουλο και στα δοντια της μιας πλευρας. Σαν ενεση οδοντιατρου που διαρκει ολη την ημερα σε διαφορετικες δοσεις. Εχω παει σε νευρολογο, σε γναθολογο, σε οδοντιατρο, κανεις δεν μπορει να βοηθησει. Αποκλειεται λεω να ειναι απο αγχος - δεν γινεται ολη την ημερα και χωρις να νιωθω αγχομενος... Εχεις εσυ αυτο το μουδιασμα; Σου θυμιζουν κατι αυτα που περιγγραφω; Παω να τρελαθω...

----------


## shadoka

ναι και βεβαια μου θυμιζουν φιλε μου!!!εγω δεν πονουσα τοσο πολυ στα δοντια οσο στο ματι και γυρω απο αυτο στο κροταφο και στο μαγουλο.τωρα αυτα εχουν υποχωρωσει μετα απο 1 μηνα+ μιλαμε ετσι και εχω ζαλαδες(ναυτια,ταση για εμετο)και πονοκεφαλους(βαρυ κεφαλι)

----------


## potis74

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Εγώ έχω την πίεση και το μούδιασμα που σου περιέγραψα πάνω από χρόνο. Νιώθω το στόμα και την δεξιά πλευρά του κεφαλιού μου άκαμπτη, βαριά. Έχω και καψίματα στο στόμα. Μα είναι δυνατόν όλα αυτά να οφείλονται σε άγχος...;;;

----------


## shadoka

το χεις ψαξει γενικοτερα?το εχεις ολη μερα οι ζαλαδες?εντονες ?

----------


## potis74

Ναι και πονοκέφαλο, και ζαλάδα και πόνο σε γνάθο και δόντια. Και μούδιασμα στο πρόσωπο, και βάρος, και πονο στον αυχενα και στον ωμο, δεν ξέρω από που να το πιάσω και πως να γίνω καλά... Εξετάσεις αίματος και μαγνητική ο.κ. Διάφοροι γιατροί και τίποτα... Καμία βοήθεια δυστυχώς...

----------


## shadoka

φιλε αν σου εχουν αποκλεισει νευραλγια τριδυμου τοτε μαλλον ναι ειναι απο αγχος.εγω εδω και ενα μηνα δε μπορεισ να φανταστεις τι ταλαιπωρια εχω περασει με γιατρους επειγοντα φαρμακα εξετασεις σκεψεις που και αγχος να μην ειμαι ειχα αν εισαι ετσι καθε μερα το αποκτας!ακομα ακρη δεν εχω βρει βεβαια μου εχουν αποκλεισει καθε παθολογικο και πραγματικα δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη απο το να πιστεψω οτι ειναι απο το αγχος.

----------


## kokopepe

Καλησπέρα kakaaka

----------


## mikypap7

Καλησπέρα. Κι εγώ έχω μόνιμη ζαλάδα εδώ και 10 μέρες, αλλά δεν επιδεινώνεται. Είναι μια σταθερή θολούρα τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρας. Νιώθω ανά διαστήματα αστάθεια κι ότι πάω να πέσω, αλλά ποτέ δεν πέφτω... Εχω κάνει προ τριμήνου μαγνητική κι αξονική εγκεφάλου και βγήκαν καθαρές. Αιματολογικές σχετικά καλές, έχω βάλει και holter γιατί κάνω έκτακτες συστολές, trilplex καρδιάς και τα συναφή. Ολα καλά. 
Σημειωτέον, οι ζαλάδες ξεκίνησαν μετά από έντονη περίοδο πονοκεφάλων, πάνω από μήνα, με καθημερινά συμπτώματα. Πήγα και σε νευρολόγο, αλλά δεν χρειάστηκε καν να με «καλωδιώσει» γιατί είχα ήδη εξετάσεις, οπότε δεν υπήρχε λόγος να φάω κι άλλη τσάμπα ακτινοβολία. Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν zoloft για να ισιώσω... Κάνω υπομονή να δω αν θα υποχωρήσουν, είμαι στην 5η μέρα θεραπείας. Παίρνω επίσης και μισό lobivon, λόγω αυξημένων σφύξεων (σφυγμών) και αμφότερα τα χάπια, μπορεί να φέρνουν και ζαλάδα. Το ότι δεν επιδεινώνεται με καλμάρει κάπως, αλλά ψιλοζορίζομαι κι ελπίζω να περάσει σύντομα. 
Τέλος, από άγχος και στρες... φουλ! Τα έχω παντρευτεί! Και παθαίνω και καμιά κρίση πανικού που και που, αλλά 9 στις 10 τις ελέγχω και περνάνε ανώδυνα. Πιστεύω ότι από αυτό είναι και οι ζαλάδες, από το στρες και το άγχος κι από το γεγονός ότι από το πρωί που ξυπνάω, σκέφτομαι πότε και αν θα ζαλιστώ...

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## makisdim

Νιώθω και εγώ τα ίδια συμπτώματα. Η ερώτηση μου είναι αν έχει λιποθυμήσει κάνεις. Η λιποθυμία είναι ο μεγαλύτερος φόβος μου.

----------


## lotuspider

Καλημέρα σας,
αυτά που περιγράφετε γενικά (ζαλάδα, πονοκέφαλοι, μυοσκελετικά κλπ.) είναι συμπτώματα μόνιμου άγχους που φέρνει αυχενικό και μυοσκελετικά προβλήματα, που μπορεί βέβαια να εμφανιστούν και μετά από δυσκολίες όπως μια δυνατή γρίπη ή απότομες αλλαγές στη ζωή μας (που φέρνουν αδυναμία και άγχος όσο να'ναι).

Προσωπικά είχα μια απώλεια πρόσφατα, πέρασα μια επίμονη γρίπη και το ταίρι μου μετακόμισε στο εξωτερικό για μια καλύτερη τύχη. Όλα μαζί σε διάστημα 2 μήνών, με αστεία (ή και όχι) συγκυρία (20 Δεκ., 20 Ιαν., 20 Φεβρ.).

Τώρα, σ'αυτά που έχω να προτείνω και με βοήθησαν με τις ζαλάδες, ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ για κάποιες ασκήσεις που στοχεύουν το αυχενικό http://www.iatropedia.gr/ygeia/afche...-vinteo/49803/

Περνώ πολλές ώρες μπροστά στον υπολογιστή κι εγώ , όπως και άλλοι αναφέρατε πιο πριν, που αποτελεί πρόβλημα από μόνο του, το οποίο δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει επιτυχώς ακόμη, και μάλλον χρειάζομαι βοήθεια για αυτό.

Θα σας κούραζα με τους τρόπους που χρησιμοποιώ/έχω χρησιμοποιήσει για να παλέψω με το άγχος, αλλά ο καθένας μας έχει τη δική του ιστορία και πρέπει να βρει έναν (ή και παραπάνω) από τους πολλούς δρόμους για να κάνει πιο όμορφη, γεμάτη και εύκολη τη ζωή του.

Φυσικά για ό,τι θέλετε, εδώ είμαστε :Δ

----------


## Oubertino

Το είχε αυτό το πρόβλημα μια γνωστή μου και μου έδειχνε το πρώτο post στην σελίδα αυτή ως το πιο εύστοχο που περιέγραφε *ακριβώς* αυτό που νιώθει. Τελικά μετά από εξέταση διαπιστώθηκε ότι είχε σοβαρή ανεπάρκεια βιταμίνης D. Αν και είχε την τυπική έκθεση στον ήλιο όπως ο μέσος άνθρωπος στη Μεσόγειο θα έλεγα.
Θα πρότεινα σε όποιον έχει αυτά τα συμπτώματα να κάνει εξέταση αίματος με μέτρηση των επιπέδων της βιταμίνης D.

----------


## sasv

το αγχος δεν καταστρεφει την καρδια αυτο που ειπες δεν γινεται.

----------


## sasv

παιδια κ εγω μια απο τα ιδια με εσας.κανενας ομοως κανεις σας δεν λεει για αθληση.βαλτε το περπατιμα στην ζωη σας.και εγω εχω κανει εναν σκασμο εξετασεις.ολλα καλως.και εκτακτες αλλα οσο και αν ζοριζομαι αλαξα διατροφη και περπαταω,καθε μερα 20-30 λεπτα.το αγχος ειναι δυσκολο αλλα δεν καταστρεφει καρδιες κ τετοια μην λεμε χαζα.

----------


## shadoka

που ειναι παιδια ο τυπος που εγραψε το ποστ>?ενας διαχειριστης μηπως μπορει να δωσει το email του?πρεπει ωποσδηποτε να μιλησω μαζι του και δε βρισκω αλλα στοιχεια απο αυτον εχει κανει μονο ενα ποστ

----------


## MariaD85

Και βιταμινη D και β12 και κυριως εγω σε οσους περνανε τετια συμπτωματα 9που πιστεψτε με ειναι παρα πολλοι) τους λεω να τσεκαρουν και αυχενικο η θυροειδη...

----------


## Vairas

Γεια σου Μαρια , σε συμπληρωματα παιρνεις τις βιταμινες ;

----------


## shadoka

β12 εχω πολυ χαμηλη και εχω ξεκινησει ενεσεις!

----------


## Vairas

> β12 εχω πολυ χαμηλη και εχω ξεκινησει ενεσεις!


τι ακριβως κανει ;

----------


## Akis1987

Καλησπέρα 
Θέλω να ρωτήσω για κάτι που νιώθω στο κεφάλι της τελευταίες δυο ημέρες .
Γιατί ανησυχώ λίγο πολύ λόγω ότι είναι στο κεφάλι .
Δεν ξέρω αν γράφω στο σωστό post
Όπως είπα παραπάνω της τελευταίες 2 μέρες νιώθω ένα αίσθημα ελαφρού πόνου στο επάνω μέρος του κεφαλιού και κοντά στα μάτια συν ότι εχθές είχα και πονοκέφαλο σε σημείο να έχω πάρει δυο ντεπόν για να σταματήσει .
Συνήθως γίνονται λίγο ποιο έντονα όταν βλέπω τηλεόραση δεν ξέρω σε τι γιατρό να πάω και δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάτι σοβαρό .... αρχίζω να φοβάμαι ...

----------


## Ορέστης

Εμενα με βοηθησαν οι ασκησεις που λεγονται shoulder shrugs.

----------


## masha

Ξεκίνα με έναν απλό παθολόγο κι αυτός μπορεί να σε παραπέμψει παραπέρα.

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Καλησπέρα!Φιλε μου απο αυτά που περιγράφεις θα στηριχτω στις καθαρές εξετάσεις που εχεις και μάλιστα απο την μαγνητική φαινεται οτι δεν πασχεις απο κάποια ασθένεια!Επειδη εχω περάσει ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτωματα με σένα όχι μόνο εγω αλλα και οι περισσότεροι γύρω μας θα σε συμβουλεύσω αυτά που λέω και εγω στον εαυτό μου Παρτο αλλιως!Σιγουρα απο τα λεγόμενα σου εχεις πολυ αγχος και ολα αυτά τα συμπτωματα πιθανόν να προέρχονται απο αυτό!Σκεψου καταρχήν οτι είσαι πολυ καλα στην υγεία σου,δεν πασχεις απο κατι πάθολογικο εφόσον εχεις κανει τις εξετάσεις σου!!!Δεξου οτι δεν εχεις τίποτα!Ειναι μια αρχή!Κατι σε εχει στρεσαρει και σου προκαλεί αγχος και ανησυχια.Αμα θες συζήτησε το με έναν ειδικό μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει,Εγω δεν εχω παει ακόμα σε ψυχολόγο και χαζομαρα μου που δεν το εχω κανει,Θα μου πεις τότε γιατι σου προτείνω να πάρεις την γνώμη του ειδικού εφόσον δεν γνωριζω,ξερω όμως οτι έχουν βοηθήσει άλλους ανθρώπους και χωρις φάρμακα.Και κατι ακόμα φρόντισε να μην κάθεσαι πολλές ώρες στον υπολογιστή σερί γιατι αυτό επιβαρύνει κάπως την κατάσταση!Και τελος κανε αυτό που αγαπάς και θα νιώσεις πολυ καλυτερα....


Το εχω παθει κι εγω για μερες ενιωθα σαν να εχω πυρετο ειχα ριγος εξαψεις μια κρυαδες ανεβαζα και δεκατα χωρις αιτια. Τελικα εφυγε μονο του επαιρνα ντεπον γιατι με ηρεμει αρκετα και απο κρισεις πανικου. Βαρυ και θολο κεφαλι λες και θα πεσεις κατω και μονιμη ζαλη. Οπως ερχεται ξαφνικα ετσι φευγει σταματα να το δινεις σημασια ξεχασε το για να σε ξεχασει..

----------


## Ορέστης

Πιστευω μπορει να υπαρχει φλεβικη δυσλειτουργια στην περιοχη του αυχενα.

----------


## Telisagg

Όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφονται σε αυτό το Post, πράγματι υπάρχουν. Τα τελευταία δώδεκα (12) χρόνια πρέπει να έχω κάνει πάνω από 20 τεστ κόπωσης, πλήρεις εξετάσεις αίματος κάθε έξι μήνες, triplex καρδιάς κάθε χρόνο. Έχω γίνει ο καλύτερος φίλος των γιατρών. Καλά που υπάρχει και ασφαλιστικό πρόγραμμα με το οποίο πας όποτε θέλεις σε όποιο γιατρό θέλεις με λίγα ευρώ... Οι ξαφνικές θολούρες όμως είναι εκεί, όχι συνέχεια, αλλά κατά περιόδους. Σου χαλάνε τη διάθεση οι ρημάδες, δε θέλεις να κάνεις τίποτα, νιώθεις οτι το μυαλό σου δε συγκεντρώνεται, αλλά και το να κάθεσαι σε ένα καναπέ με την κουβερτούλα και να κλαις τη μοίρα σου, μάλλον δεν είναι λύση. Προσφάτως, έκανα (ξανά) το ίδιο πείραμα: Δοκίμασα ένα λεξοτανιλ. Ε, αυτό ήταν. Σε μία ώρα ήμουν περδίκι. Άρα, προφανώς και δεν είναι κάτι παθολογικό. Βέβαια, το φάρμακο δεν είναι πανάκεια, δε μπορείς να το παίρνεις συνεχώς. Και επειδή την άλλη μέρα σκέφτομαι πότε θα με ξαναπιάσει η ζαλάδα, αυτή με πιάνει. Η μόνη λύση θα ήταν να σκεφτόμασταν με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Όπως η γυναίκα μου, η οποία όταν έχει έκτακτες συστολές (όλος ο κόσμος έχει - εμένα με φοβίζουν...), δεν τους δίνει καμία σημασία, γυρνάει πλευρό, κοιμάται και αυτές τελειώνουν όπως ήρθαν.
Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και τα forums και βλέπεις οτι δεν είσαι μόνος. Κάτι είναι και αυτό.

----------


## fo75

Διαβαζω τις αναρτησεις σας , και θα πω προς ολους οτι ολα τα οργανικα προβληματα που αναφερεται προερχονται απο το αγχος , ολα ,τα εχω ολα τα εχω ζησει ολα ,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολοι σας εχετε υψηλο γνωσιακο επιπεδο , αλλα βλεπετε μονο το συμπτωμα , το συμπτωμα εχει αιτιο το αγχος , το αγχος επιδρα οργανικα ,ειναι πολυ απλο το πως το καταφερνει, απο εκει και περα το να το διορθωσεις ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο διοτι το αγχος εκπαιδευτηκε να αντιδρα ετσι , βασικα εκπαιδευτηκε απο εμας τους ιδιους , οι περισσοτεροι εδω ειναι αρκετα υπευθυνα ατομα αλλα και φοβικα , το αγχος το υπερδραστηριοποίησαμε για να αντιμετωπισουμε τα περισσοτερα πραγματα στη ζωη μας γιατι ετσι νομιζαμε οτι θα ειχαμε το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα, στερνη μου γνωση ,καλα ξεμπερδεματα τωρα, τα οποια μπορει να ειναι ευκολα ή και δυσκολα , δυσκολο θα ειναι σε οσους και οσες δινουν μεγαλη σημασια στο συμπτωμα και στο περιγυρο.Το λαθος ξεκινησε σε ολους στα παιδικα χρονια ,οι φοβιες δεν αντιμετωπίστηκαν σωστα ,μετα ηρθε η εφηβεια και οι σπουδες, ολα ομως συνεχισαν , εκεινη την εποχη υπαρχουν μεγαλες παυσεις αγχους γιατι οι παρεες σε βοηθουν χωρις να το ξερεις ,εκει που η θα συμβει η γιγαντωση ειναι στην μεση ηλικια λογου φορτου οικογενειας, σχεσης με το συντροφο, οικονομικα και παιδια,καλη δυναμη σε ολους ,θελει τσαμπουκα το προβλημα αλλα οχι αγχος ,παντα ολα θελαν τσαμπουκα και οχι αγχος.

----------


## makis_dr

ρε παιδια ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας δεν εχετε απολυτως τιποτα τι να πω για μενα δηλαδη ουτε γιατροι δεν μπορουν να τα εξυγησουν αυτα που μου συνεβησαν τα τελευταια 17 χρονια

----------


## Krisi

Να ρωτήσω κάτι εσείς όλοι που ταλαιπωριεσται από συμπτώματα κατάθλιψης κρίσης πανικού γιατί δεν παίρνετε μια αγωγή από ψυχίατρο να ηρεμήσετε

----------


## mhxalis

Γεια σας εγω εχω συνεχεια ζαλαδα εδω και 6 χρονια εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα τιποτα δε γινετε ουτε καν η ασκησεις κεφαλιου δεν κανουν τιποτα..το κραταω οσο μπορω αλλα μεχρι ποτε δεν νερω :)

----------


## Stoudio

Καλησπέρα. όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρονται πιο πάνω τα είχα και τα έχω και εγώ μετά από αλλαγή φαρμάκου (σεροξατ σε ζολοτριν) μέχρι να κάνει χρήση το ζολοτριν έχω τρελαθεί έχω κάνει όλες της εξετάσεις έχω κάνει τριπλεξ καρδιάς όλη μέρα με το πιεσόμετρο και με το ρολόι στο χέρι να μετράει παλμούς έχει εδώ και 3 μέρες ξυπνάω και 4-5 το πρωί με 50 -55 παλμούς αμέσως με πιάνει κρίση πανικού ρώτησα τον καρδιολόγο και μου είπε είναι από τα ψυχιατρικά φάρμακα ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι παίρνω και ζαναξ 3 του 1ml.

----------


## artsis

Fo75 έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, το ίδιο νιώθω και εγω εδώ και κάτι μήνες,είμαι 39+ και νιώθω ένα μόνιμο βάρος στο κεφάλι σαν να έχω μεθύσει,ο ύπνος μου είναι χάλια, κοιμάμαι το πολύ 5 ώρες και μόλις ξυπνήσω στριφογυρίζω και αγχώνομαι και δε κοιμάμαι άλλο, ειδικά αν αγχωθω στιγμιαία για κάτι η κάποιος με προσβάλει τριπλασιάζεται η θολούρα,δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ καθαρά, περπατάω και δεν ξέρω πού βρίσκομαι κάπως,κάνω κάτι και δεν θυμάμαι σε 1 λεπτό αν το έχω κάνει, γενικά είμαι σε μόνιμη τρελλα,τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω εγκλωβιστεί σε οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις ενώ όσο ήμουν ελεύθερος έβρισκα οδους διαφυγης,δε μπορώ να έχω τον προσωπικό μου χώρο ανά πάσα στιγμή και αυτό κάνει την κατάσταση μου χειρότερη,δεν είναι εύκολο να αντιδράσω με νεύρα γιατί έχω το φόβο των επιπτώσεων καθότι οικογενειάρχης.Ολα είναι από το άγχος αλλά δε μπορώ να βρω τρόπο να το αντιμετωπίσω,και ναι θέλει τσαμπούνα πολύ τσαμπουκα, υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος?

----------


## Nikoleta-Morrison

Πριν μερικα χρονια το ειχα παθει και εγω απο τον υπολογιστη. Μεχρι και επειγοντα εφτασα απο το φοβο μου και μου εκαναν μεχρι και αξονικη . Δεν ηταν τιποτα. Μου συστησαν 1 εβδομαδα ξαπλα χωρις κινητο, τηλεοραση και υπολογιστη. Δεν ειναι κατι

----------


## Ορέστης

Μου βαζουν κατι στο φαι που αυξανει την ενδοκρανιακη πιεση.

----------


## etheod06

Καλησπέρα... Τελικά με τα δόντια και τι γναθο βρήκες κάτι? Έχω τα ιδια συμπτώματα. Πήγα σε πολλούς γιατρούς αλλά τίποτα.

----------


## steltsar

Τα ίδια συμπτώματα! Βάρος στο κεφάλι Μια μόνιμη κραμπα εσωτερικά που χτυπάει στο μάτι στον κρόταφο κ στα δόντια..Επίσης νιώθω σπασμούς μυϊκούς στο κεφάλι πλάτη μέχρι το μπράτσο.. αίσθημα πιεσης κ σαν να είμαι μεθυσμένη βουητό στα αυτιά Κ ένταση σαν ρεύμα ! Καμία φορά δεν μπορώ να πω σωστά λέξεις κ κολλάει το στόμα μ.. έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις μαγνητικές κλπ όλα οκ ! Μόνο μια κήλη στον αυχένα... σίγουρα είναι από το άγχος αλλά πιστεύω ότι από ένα σημείο Κ έπειτα γυρίζει κ γίνεται παθολογικό... Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οκ έχουμε αγχος από κει κ πέρα πρέπει να βρούμε μια λύση γτ όντος ταλαιπωρεί Κ υπάρχει δεν είναι της φαντασίας μας.. πάω στους γιατρούς κ έχω δώσει τρέλα λεφτά κ αποτέλεσμα 0. Έβαλα νάρθηκα γτ Ίσως σφίγγω τα δόντια μ κ όλη αυτή η πίεση κουράζει τους μύες του κεφαλιού... 350 ο νάρθηκας για να δούμε ΑΝ είναι από κει.. Ένας γιατρός δεν μου έχει δώσει μια σίγουρη απάντηση.. πάρε αυτό κ βλέπουμε... 5 μήνες έχουν περάσει.. πήρα θεραπεια για το άγχος.. έστρωσε το άγχος το κεφάλι επιμένει.. Από κει που είχα φοβία με τα φάρμακα κατεβάζω ότι βρω μυοχαλαρωτικα αντιφλεγμονώδη μέχρι κ αμτιισταμινικα για αλλεργία.. κάνω πλύσεις στη μυτη Μήπως κ οφείλεται σε κάποια ρινίτιδα..Όλα αυτά Όχι μόνη μ με καθοδήγηση από γιατρούς... το μόνο που με ανακουφισε λίγο είναι το μασάζ στην πλάτη... Σας παρακαλώ αν κάποιος έχει βρει λύση να το γράψει.. Πρέπει να σπάσει με κάποιο τρόπο αυτός ο φαύλος κύκλος..Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Geo12

Αυτες οι ζαλαδες και προλιποθυμικα, σχετίζονται με τον αυχένα. Για όσους δουλεύουν λαπτοπ και σκύβουν το κεφάλι καθε μερα χ 8 ωρες ειναι πιθανό να το αναπτύξουν. Ειδικά με την αλλαγή σε τηλεεργασια και το χαμήλωμα της οθονης . Στην αρχη μπορεί να εχουν πιάσιμο στους τραπεζοειδής μυς της βάσης του λαιμού και σταδιακά να νιώθουν σφιξιμο στην περιοχη. 
Αν σε ενοχλεί τοσο, στην αξονική ή μαγνητική αυχένα φαίνονται οι αλλοιώσεις , στενώσεις κτλ.

----------


## peter84

όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα ζαλάδες , κρίσεις πανικού, θολουρα, πολλαπλές συνθέτες σκεψεις, αίσθηση μη συγκρότησης, παρατηρηση πραγμάτων από μακριά χωρις συναίσθημα , είναι έκδηλωσεις μακροχρόνιας κατάθλιψης από σύνθεση βιωμάτων π έχει ο καθένας κ τον έχουν τραυματίσει, αυτό που προτείνεται σαν πρωτο βήμα είναι ψυχανάλυση για να διαχειριστεί ο καθένας τον αλγόριθμο της βάριας ψυχολογίας που σέρνει για αρκετό διάστημα. Γιατί δεν είναι οτι ο καθένας ζούσε μια ζωή χωρις αγχος ή θλίψη κ άρχισε μια θολουρα π πρέπει να τη πλακώσεις με φαρμακευτικά αναγκαστικά , πρώτη κίνηση είναι να διαχειριστουμε τα τραυματικά βιώματα που βάρυναν για καιρό τη ψυχολογία κ σέρνεται μια κατάσταση θλίψης π οδηγεί στα πρώτα συμπτώματα π γράφω

----------


## Medussa

Υποφέρω και εγώ κάθε μέρα ζαλίζομαι και τάσεις λιποθυμίας αίσθημα σβημάρας σαν να μην αιματώνεται το κεφάλι θολούρα με φοβίζει πολύ...Έχω κάνει μόνο μαγνητική στο κεφάλι και άπειρες αιματολογικές..δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω πια

----------


## dream21

Medussa έχεις πάει σε κάποιον ειδικό? Προφανώς όλο αυτό σχετίζεται με το άγχος. Κι εγώ εδώ κ ένα μήνα καθημερινά τα ίδια νιώθω.

----------


## Medussa

Γενικά έχω πάει σε νευρολόγο 2 φορές,καρδιολόγο,παθολόγο, ευματολόγο και καρδιολόγο.Αυτές τις μέρες νοιώθω που κ που πέρα απ τ μούδιασμα στο κεφάλι τις ζαλάδες τις τάσεις λιποθυμίας κ βελονιάσματα στις παλάμες με αποτέλεσμα να φοβάμαι μην είναι σκπ η κάποιο αυτοάνοσο...δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ότι είναι από άγχος

----------


## dream21

Κι όμως το άγχος προκαλεί διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά.. πρέπει να δεις τι είναι αυτό που το πυροδοτεί και σου κάνει συμπτώματα.. κι εγώ μια από τα ίδια είμαι.. βαρύ κεφάλι, σα ζαλάδες (δε ξέρω ακριβώς τι) πόνο στη γνάθο.. κάθε μέρα τα ίδια..

----------

